# Reptiles and Amphibians



## mikekeck (May 26, 2019)

I have not noticed a reptile and amphibian photo thread, so here goes.....

I'll start with a juvenile Copperhead (viper) from north-central Texas (5D iv, 100mm L, F16, 1/125. 100 ISO)


----------



## Click (May 26, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, Mike.


----------



## mikekeck (May 26, 2019)

Eastern (three-toed) Box Turtle (_Terrapene carolina_) in north-central Texas. (5D iv, 16-35 F4L, at 27 mm, F8, 1/100, ISO 1600).


----------



## Cog (May 27, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> I have not noticed a reptile and amphibian photo thread, so here goes.....
> 
> I'll start with a juvenile Copperhead (viper) from north-central Texas (5D iv, 100mm L, F16, 1/125. 100 ISO)
> View attachment 184731


People posted their reptile pics in the Miscelaneous Wildlife thread. But a separate thread could be convenient. Great snakes and turtles!


----------



## Cog (May 27, 2019)

An act of solidarity  A reptile and an amphibian.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Cog.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Turtles side by side


----------



## mikekeck (May 27, 2019)

A large Western Rat Snake (_Pantherophis [Elaphe] obsoletus_) from north-central Texas. (5D iv, 100-400 ii, at 379 mm, F11, 1/125, ISO 2000).


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Very nice shot, Mike.


----------



## mikekeck (May 30, 2019)

A juvenile Coachwhip (_Masticophis flagellum_) from north-central Texas. (6D ii, 100L, F5.6, 1/100, ISO 100)


----------



## Click (May 30, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Mike.


----------



## Maximilian (May 30, 2019)

Nice idea for a thread, *mikekeck*. Thank you.

I'd like to add this green tree python.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2019)

Nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (May 31, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Maximilian.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## Del Paso (May 31, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> I have not noticed a reptile and amphibian photo thread, so here goes.....
> 
> I'll start with a juvenile Copperhead (viper) from north-central Texas (5D iv, 100mm L, F16, 1/125. 100 ISO)
> View attachment 184731


For this kind of picture, I'd need at least shutter speed of 1/8000 PLUS a 20 EV IS or IBIS, to eradicate my panic-induced shaking.
Well done, Mike!


----------



## mikekeck (May 31, 2019)

Blotched (aka Plain-belly) Water Snake (_Nerodia erythrogaster_) from north-central Texas. I don't know which of us had the most mosquitoes! 
(6D, 300 F4L, 1.4x iii, F5.6, 1/640, ISO 3200)


----------



## Click (May 31, 2019)

Another very nice shot. Well done, Mike.


----------



## mikekeck (Jun 5, 2019)

A North American Racer (_Coluber constrictor_) from North-central Texas. This one doesn't really fit neatly into any of the named subspecies; it is basically an intergrade between a Southern Black Racer and a Yellow Belly Racer. (5D iv, 100mmL, F9, 1/125, ISO 50)


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2019)

I really like this shot. Well done, Mike.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 12, 2019)

Here is a couple of very unique animals only found in the Galapagos(like most of the animals there). First is a shot of a group of Marine Iguanas basking after a swim in the temperate waters of the islands and second is a very belligerent land Iguana making it quite clear that he was going to walk straight through me if I didn't get out of the way.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2019)

Very nice shots, I really like the second one.


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 15, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> Here is a couple of very unique animals only found in the Galapagos(like most of the animals there). First is a shot of a group of Marine Iguanas basking after a swim in the temperate waters of the islands and second is a very belligerent land Iguana making it quite clear that he was going to walk straight through me if I didn't get out of the way.



I love that second shot.


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 15, 2019)

This lizard was sitting on a wall, and when I approached, it tried to hide in the flowers.


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2019)

Very nice. picture. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 16, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice. picture. Well done, kodakrome.



Click, once again - thanks for the generous comment!


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2019)

kodakrome said:


> Click, once again - thanks for the generous comment!



Thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 26, 2019)

Crotalus basiliscus, aka Mexican west coast rattlesnake
Luckily there was a piece of glass between it and me


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2019)

Excellent shot. Well done, Maximilian


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 26, 2019)

Click said:


> Excellent shot. Well done, Maximilian


Thanks, Click. I really love the reflections in the eye.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 8, 2019)

A small lizard from turkey


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2019)

Nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 8, 2019)

So many great photos guys!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 20, 2020)

Going through and doing some re-edits of my travel photos to improve them with the benefit of hindsight. Here is a portrait of a sunbaking Marine iguana tryong to warm up after a swim in the cool waters


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 20, 2020)

Some really lovely shots. Sadly reptiles in Scotland are a rarity except for inside their vivariums in my house.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 20, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> View attachment 185808
> 
> 
> Crotalus basiliscus, aka Mexican west coast rattlesnake
> Luckily there was a piece of glass between it and me


I'm reassured!


----------



## tolusina (Jan 20, 2020)

@ Aussie shooter
Print this......


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2020)

Great shot!



Well done, Brett.


----------



## mikekeck (Mar 27, 2020)

Spring has come to north-central Texas! A juvenile Speckled Kingsnake (aka Common Kingsnake).


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2020)

Very nice shot, Mikekeck.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 27, 2020)

tolusina said:


> @ Aussie shooter
> Print this......


It will be done


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2020)

When I saw the thread, I said great, now I know where to post a few that I have. Costa Rica.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2020)

And a vicious Garter snake from Alberta!


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2020)

Very nice series, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2020)

One more of my vicious snake. I have a ton of shots of this water episode and these are a couple of the nicer ones.




Jack


----------



## krisbell (Mar 28, 2020)

mikekeck said:


> Eastern (three-toed) Box Turtle (_Terrapene carolina_) in north-central Texas. (5D iv, 16-35 F4L, at 27 mm, F8, 1/100, ISO 1600).



Quality shot Mike!

Here's one of mine from recently....



Black-headed python (Aspidites melanocephalus) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> One more of my vicious snake. I have a ton of shots of this water episode and these are a couple of the nicer ones.
> View attachment 189426
> View attachment 189427
> 
> ...


I like these Jack!


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2020)

Plenty of beautiful photos in this new treat! Unfortunately on my island there are not that much of objects of this kind to shoot (well, I hope it stays like this, at least for the snakes )!
Below is about 50% of what we have here... I think some of this I posted before in other treat...


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 28, 2020)

ISv said:


> Plenty of beautiful photos in this new treat! Unfortunately on my island there are not that much of objects of this kind to shoot (well, I hope it stays like this, at least for the snakes )!
> Below is about 50% of what we have here... I think some of this I posted before in other treat...
> 
> View attachment 189428
> ...


Absolutely stunning pictures, in terms of biology and photography.
Perfect!


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2020)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2020)

krisbell said:


> Here's one of mine from recently....




I really like this shot. Well done, Kristian.


----------



## mikekeck (Mar 28, 2020)

Great photos, ISV! However, I can't make biogeographic sense of where you must live. My best guess is Hawaii, and all of these (except the Green Sea Turtle) are introduced species??






ISv said:


> Plenty of beautiful photos in this new treat! Unfortunately on my island there are not that much of objects of this kind to shoot (well, I hope it stays like this, at least for the snakes )!
> Below is about 50% of what we have here...


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2020)

Perfect guess mikekeck! Anolis carolinensis - Carolina anole, Anolis sagrei - Brown Anole, Phelsuma laticauda, Trachemys scripta elegans - Red-eared slider, Dendrobates auratus and Trioceros jacksonii - Jackson's chameleon are all intruders (as I am) on the Island.
There are not native Amphibians on the islands and the only native reptiles are the Sea Turtles, the Yellow bellied sea snake (_Pelamis platurus_) that I have never seen and the presumably extinct (2013!) Copper striped blue-tailed skink (_Emoia impar_). The only land snake here is the Brahminy blind snake (_Indotyphlops_ _braminus_) tiny and stinky if you take it in hand.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 28, 2020)

ISv said:


> Plenty of beautiful photos in this new treat! Unfortunately on my island there are not that much of objects of this kind to shoot (well, I hope it stays like this, at least for the snakes )!
> Below is about 50% of what we have here... I think some of this I posted before in other treat...
> 
> View attachment 189428
> ...



Fantastic!! Absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2020)

ISv said:


> Perfect guess mikekeck! Anolis carolinensis - Carolina anole, Anolis sagrei - Brown Anole, Phelsuma laticauda, Trachemys scripta elegans - Red-eared slider, Dendrobates auratus and Trioceros jacksonii - Jackson's chameleon are all intruders (as I am) on the Island.
> There are not native Amphibians on the islands and the only native reptiles are the Sea Turtles, the Yellow bellied sea snake (_Pelamis platurus_) that I have never seen and the presumably extinct (2013!) Copper striped blue-tailed skink (_Emoia impar_). The only land snake here is the Brahminy blind snake (_Indotyphlops_ _braminus_) tiny and stinky if you take it in hand.


Ah ha, but those of us old timers here already knew you were an "invader" amongst Canonites! 

Now, don't tell me, you don't have English sparrows? I believe they have the world record for invasions, so much so that they changed their name so as to not be so readily identified.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 29, 2020)

It's not a very good picture, and kind of off-topic as it was taken on a 4/3 Olympus camera, but it's a reminder how dangerous the shooting activity might be. I didn't notice the guy in the bush and nearly stepped on him while doing some wildlife photography in Arizona a month ago.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2020)

Found yet another nice one, a green lizard:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2020)

I could imagine it being very dangerous stepping on this guy too ... he probably wouldn't survive. Only had my 400 with 2X on it and so it's not the greatest close up. He was in the crack of the stump so you can get a from that and the growth rings - very small.

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2020)

I found another green lizard I did some time ago:


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Fantastic!! Absolutely fantastic!!


Thanks Steve but I have to return to PP with the Caroline Anole: to remove that noise. And make better photo of the Brown Anole, there is bunch of them around.


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah ha, but those of us old timers here already knew you were an "invader" amongst Canonites!
> 
> Now, don't tell me, you don't have English sparrows? I believe they have the world record for invasions, so much so that they changed their name so as to not be so readily identified.
> 
> Jack


I had to search the web for the "English Sparrow" - if you mean "House Sparrow" (as I know it) we have plenty. It deserves the name "World Sparrow"!
Concerning the "invaders" - yes, I'm invader in both: Canon rumors (just few years) and Hawaii (more than 18 years), but I'm feeling pretty much home in both!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 31, 2020)

ISv said:


> I had to search the web for the "English Sparrow" - if you mean "House Sparrow" (as I know it) we have plenty. It deserves the name "World Sparrow"!
> Concerning the "invaders" - yes, I'm invader in both: Canon rumors (just few years) and Hawaii (more than 18 years), but I'm feeling pretty much home in both!



I only knew English sparrow until some years back. I figure the English don't want that dirty bird associated with them. Seems ours in Canada did come from England probably with my grandfather. There are many in Edmonton only 15 miles from me and practically none where I am on my acreage - thankfully. I have no idea why.

Your CR invasion has shown up us Canonites! So, hopefully you'll stick around.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Cog. 
Very nice shot, hopefully it let you know you were getting close before you got too close! Lucky you spotted it, could have ruined more than your day!
Fortunately here, the worst we face is twisting an ankle down a rabbit hole or similar mechanical injury, or maybe getting attacked by a gull, no real high level wild predators! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> It's not a very good picture, and kind of off-topic as it was taken on a 4/3 Olympus camera, but it's a reminder how dangerous the shooting activity might be. I didn't notice the guy in the bush and nearly stepped on him while doing some wildlife photography in Arizona a month ago.


----------



## mikekeck (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice photo! That is a Gopher Snake (Pituophis catenifer). Many people think they are Batesian mimics of rattlesnakes. They have that strange rostral scale (right on the tip of their snout) that sticks out from the other scales. They can be distinguished from rattlesnkes by having round pupils (like most other non-vipers), no hole between their external nare and eye (opening to the pit organ), and (of course).....no rattle. However, they do hiss sometimes when disturbed, and some people think the hissing is mimicking a rattle. 

I am really enjoying getting to see everyone's photos on this thread!




Cog said:


> It's not a very good picture, and kind of off-topic as it was taken on a 4/3 Olympus camera, but it's a reminder how dangerous the shooting activity might be. I didn't notice the guy in the bush and nearly stepped on him while doing some wildlife photography in Arizona a month ago.


----------



## Cog (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh, it is good to know it was not venomous. Thanks!


----------



## ISv (Apr 6, 2020)

As promised - slightly better photo of the Brown Anole... I want to get it in his "I'm the boss" posture ! It's spectacular!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2020)

First discovery from our todays walk: a small lizzard


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2020)

Second discovery from our todays walk: a small ringed snake - caught swimming


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2020)

Isv and Maximilian,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2020)

Click said:


> Isv and Maximilian,
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2020)

Spring time is amphibians time. Came across tose three lately.
Though I thought I was a decent zoologist I couldn't tell them 100% apart.
So if one can tell me for sure which is a edible frog (I suppose #2), a marsh frog, a moor frog or anything else, please let me know.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 14, 2020)

Now seriously, none of them are edible!

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 15, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now seriously, none of them are edible!


*sigh* 
I'd prefer the German name "Teichfrosch" (=pond frog) or the scientific name _Pelophylax „esculentus“_ and to leave them im their natural habitat.


----------



## Peter in Boulder (Apr 23, 2020)

An iguana taken a few years ago on a trip to Costa Rica. I rented the EF 100-400 Mk II for this trip, and then bought it for the next one.

The jpeg output from Photoshop looks great on my 5k iMac, but looks terrible on the 1920x1080 display of my work computer. Any recommendations on exporting jpegs for output on standard res displays?


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2020)

Very nice shot, Peter.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2020)

Peter in Boulder said:


> An iguana taken a few years ago on a trip to Costa Rica. I rented the EF 100-400 Mk II for this trip, and then bought it for the next one.
> 
> The jpeg output from Photoshop looks great on my 5k iMac, but looks terrible on the 1920x1080 display of my work computer. Any recommendations on exporting jpegs for output on standard res displays?
> View attachment 190066


Looks just fine+ on my 32" 4K BenQ


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 26, 2020)

Some more. Another green frog and a toad:


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 26, 2020)

And something for you, although the difference is little:
Which of the two perspectives do you prefer?
1:


2:


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2020)

I prefer the second one.

Nice shots, Maximilian.


----------



## mikekeck (Apr 27, 2020)

Prairie Kingsnake (Lampropeltis calligaster) in north-central Texas. (16-35 mm F4L @ 35mm)


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Mike.


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 30, 2020)

Taken yesterday.
Social distancing guidelines... always try to stay at least 6 feet from the gators.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2020)

Very nice shots, kodakrome. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Maximilian (May 19, 2020)

Series of a ringed snake (15 - 20 cm) swimming in a small pool full of duckweed:


----------



## Click (May 19, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## ISv (May 20, 2020)

kodakrome said:


> Taken yesterday.
> Social distancing guidelines... always try to stay at least 6 feet from the gators.
> View attachment 190168
> 
> View attachment 190169


I afraid at 60 my legs will stop accepting signals from my brain and will turn back - by themselves!


----------



## briangus (Jun 18, 2020)

Was World Crocodile Day yesterday so here are a couple of snaps of the salties of Singapore.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 18, 2020)

briangus said:


> ... a couple of snaps of the salties of Singapore.


Salties are really impressive. Are these taken in the wild or in some zoo?

I only met them in person in the zoo of Stuttgart (Wilhelma) where a really big white one lived years ago.
It died because of eating coins and plastic that fell or was thrown in the enclosure


----------



## briangus (Jun 18, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Salties are really impressive. Are these taken in the wild or in some zoo?
> 
> I only met them in person in the zoo of Stuttgart (Wilhelma) where a really big white one lived years ago.
> It died because of eating coins and plastic that fell or was thrown in the enclosure



These are all in the wild, taken at Sungei Buloh Wetlands in NW Singapore.
There is a colony ranging from newly hatched to about 18ft.
The headshot is from the 100-400 @300mm and is not cropped.
It has no tail but would be about 16ft if it had one.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 18, 2020)

briangus said:


> The headshot is from the 100-400 @300mm and is not cropped.
> It has no tail but would be about 16ft if it had one.


Phew! Pretty close...

The old whity that died in 2000 was about the same size almost 5 m, so 16, 17 ft - with tail.
They now have a 40 year old male from Australia in Stuttgart, 4,30 m, so more than 14 ft.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Phew! Pretty close...



+1 


Nice shots, briangus.


----------



## briangus (Jul 31, 2020)

Oriental Whip Snake @ Sungei Bulow Wetlands Singapore.
Eos5DIV EF100-400 @ 400 with 20mm ext tube and wee bit of flash


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 31, 2020)

mikekeck said:


> View attachment 184822
> 
> 
> A juvenile Coachwhip (_Masticophis flagellum_) from north-central Texas. (6D ii, 100L, F5.6, 1/100, ISO 100)



Nailed that focus. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2020)

briangus said:


> Oriental Whip Snake @ Sungei Bulow Wetlands Singapore.
> Eos5DIV EF100-400 @ 400 with 20mm ext tube and wee bit of flash




Very nice shot, briangus.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 14, 2020)

A Jungle Python in my new workshop setup


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2020)

Great shots!




Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2020)

While in Costa Rica ... I nearly got my foot bit off. Just kidding but I wonder about that young fellow feeding chicken to the croc for our viewing pleasure.

Jack


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 15, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> While in Costa Rica ... I nearly got my foot bit off. Just kidding but I wonder about that young fellow feeding chicken to the croc for our viewing pleasure.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 192146


I worked with big crocs for years doing feeding shows. Still have all my fingers and toes............a few close calls in there however


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 27, 2020)

Got in a sneaky shot while running my last workshop. Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2020)

I really like this shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Got in a sneaky shot while running my last workshop. Pretty happy with this one.
> View attachment 192454


Very nice, but I'm more interested in the "workshop" than the photo.  Have you considered working on this to make the head stand out just a little better? Just a thought from someone who is no expert.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2020)

This shot is nothing compared to Aussie shooter's. It's just that my little garter snake happened to present a reflection and be in water that made me think of posting it this moment. I spent about 10 minutes getting many shots of this guy that day and was quite tickled given I didn't even know garter snakes liked to swim.

I also was quite surprised how different angles presented the water colour so differently, especially how the green May leaves affected it.





Jack


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 27, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice, but I'm more interested in the "workshop" than the photo.  Have you considered working on this to make the head stand out just a little better? Just a thought from someone who is no expert.
> 
> Jack


I have and am still playing around with it but due to the fact I was teaching more than shooting my composition was off by an inch or two and his head is positioned just slightly wrong. But I will certainly have a go and post the 'hopefully' improved version.
Ps. Love the Garter snake. They are quite a cool looking snake


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2020)

Very nice shots, Jack.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2021)

First sighting of frogs this spring.


----------



## Cog (May 2, 2021)

Sand lizard


----------



## Click (May 2, 2021)

Nice picture. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (May 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice picture. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## mikekeck (May 2, 2021)

Woodhouse's Toads in North-central Texas.


----------



## becceric (May 3, 2021)

nic


Cog said:


> Sand lizard


Nice work. It looks like rather limited depth of field, how close were you, and what lens were you using?


----------



## Cog (May 3, 2021)

becceric said:


> nic
> 
> Nice work. It looks like rather limited depth of field, how close were you, and what lens were you using?


Thank you! I'm shooting with EF 100-400 II. I was quite close, 1.5-2 m probably. The lizard is very small, the size of a little finger. And they always held still with their head a bit further away from the camera than their legs. This one is a little better, almost the whole body is in focus.


----------



## mikekeck (May 3, 2021)

A Gray Treefrog (_Hyla versicolor_) in North-central Texas. About a second after I took this photo, my ladder and I fell (no injuries, but it got my attention).


----------



## SteveC (May 3, 2021)

mikekeck said:


> A Gray Treefrog (_Hyla versicolor_) in North-central Texas. About a second after I took this photo, my ladder and I fell (no injuries, but it got my attention).


And the treefrog probably jumped as far as he could.

Glad there were no injuries to either you or your gear.


----------



## becceric (May 4, 2021)

Cog said:


> Thank you! I'm shooting with EF 100-400 II. I was quite close, 1.5-2 m probably. The lizard is very small, the size of a little finger. And they always held still with their head a bit further away from the camera than their legs. This one is a little better, almost the whole body is in focus.


I’m glad to hear they would hold still. I imagine achieving focus was difficult. Were you using auto, or manual focus?


----------



## Cog (May 4, 2021)

becceric said:


> I’m glad to hear they would hold still. I imagine achieving focus was difficult. Were you using auto, or manual focus?


Auto, of course. Manual woudn't work because "holding still" usually lasted for a second or two. They are very fast and swift. Very hard to follow.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Glad there were no injuries to either you or your gear.



+1

Very nice picture, Mikeheck.


----------



## Maximilian (May 30, 2021)

I've never seen bloodsuckers in action sitting on an amphibian.
Two of them are in action here. Do you see both?
I suppose those are _simuliidae_.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 4, 2021)

First ringes snake of the year 
As you can see it didn't like paparazzi


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice shots, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Maximilian.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## dcm (Jun 10, 2021)

Frogs in pond at local garden. My granddaughter served as spotter. I probably would have missed them.

R6, RF24-240, DxO PL4


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 10, 2021)

dcm said:


> Frogs in pond at local garden. My granddaughter served as spotter. I probably would have missed them.


It's always great to find something for children or grandchildren to get into nature. 
Of course it is difficult to handle with their impatience but if you can you have a new and really curious observer. 
And mostly they have the better eyes  
Keep her interested


----------



## dcm (Jun 11, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> It's always great to find something for children or grandchildren to get into nature.
> Of course it is difficult to handle with their impatience but if you can you have a new and really curious observer.
> And mostly they have the better eyes
> Keep her interested


Thanks. She is. We go on photo safaris together. She and her mom inherit my gear.


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 11, 2021)

Eos R and RF35 1.8 @Iso200, 1/1000s, f/2


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2021)

Another Garter and crop - 400 x2


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2021)

I very rarely see snakes as we have so few in the UK, maybe once every five years. By coincidence, yesterday, the same day that one of our politicians famous for speaking with "forked tongue" was outed once again, I had my best views ever of a Grass Snake.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2021)

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 15, 2021)

While I was going dragonfly stalking and sitting at the water this ringed snake / grass snake (which name is more common?) swam by just about 1,5 m away. 
Always fascinationg how fast they can swim.
I shot these pics with 5D4+100-400 II + 1.4x TC and are without any cropping


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2021)

I really like the first picture. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 26, 2021)

Outside looking in


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2021)

Great shot! Well done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 26, 2021)

Click said:


> Great shot! Well done, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Jul 27, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Outside looking in
> View attachment 199228


Super shot!!! We have the Caroline Anoles on the Islands and I have some experience with them: to get such a shot (LIF - like Lizard in fly) you must be very lucky person - these are short, sudden jumps and you have to be lucky to have the right aperture and speed to catch it! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## jprusa (Jul 27, 2021)

ISv said:


> Super shot!!! We have the Caroline Anoles on the Islands and I have some experience with them: to get such a shot (LIF - like Lizard in fly) you must be very lucky person - these are short, sudden jumps and you have to be lucky to have the right aperture and speed to catch it! Congratulations!!!!


Thanks ISV but he was just doing the Spiderman on my window just trying to figure out how to get in  The background are Lantanas , which worked well for me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Thanks Click!





jprusa said:


> Thanks ISV but he was just doing the Spiderman on my window just trying to figure out how to get in  The background are Lantanas , which worked well for me.


The caption was a hint but I wondered too? Cool shot.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2021)

Turtle basking in the sun


----------



## ISv (Aug 22, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice, but I'm more interested in the "workshop" than the photo.  Have you considered working on this to make the head stand out just a little better? Just a thought from someone who is no expert.
> 
> Jack


It stands out - in the reflection!


----------



## ISv (Aug 22, 2021)

Just Brown Anole. The "Orange-red flag" means "it's my territory, don't enter" but in case there is a bigger Anole around they stay low profile!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 27, 2021)

I am always fascinated how well and how fast ringed snakes can swim. 
I almost got problems following this one panning.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2021)

Very nice series. I really like the silver look of the water on the first picture.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 31, 2021)

My first common European adder (v_ipera berus_). 
She - so big it must be a female - was quite shy and lying in high grass. When I tried to get a better view she disappeared. 
One of the two poisonous serpents in Germany. The other one is the asp viper (_vipera aspis_). 
What I just learned as I was looking for more info: 
The adder venom it two to three times more poisonous than the venom of the diamondback rattlesnake (_crotalus adamanteus_). 
But the dose is so low that normally it is not dangerous to life. I'll stay careful if I see her again


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2021)

Midland Painted Turtle


----------



## OskarB (Oct 12, 2021)

Fiji banded iguana (Brachylophus fasciatus) captured with R5 an 70-200/4 in the Vienna Zoo (Schönbrunn).
Although behind glass, I am quite happy with the result.
Fijian iguanas are tree dwellers that are found only in the South Pacific on the island groups of Fiji, Tonga and the New Hebrides. The radical destruction of the rainforests and the introduction of rats and domestic cats brought the species to the brink of extinction. Along with the San Diego Zoo, the Vienna Zoo is the only zoo in the world that succeeded in breeding these lizards in 2007. Incidentally, these iguanas can change their color. When excited, they darken their green color.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2021)

Very nice close-up, Oskar.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice close-up, Oskar.


Thank you, click!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice close-up, Oskar.


You are definitely this forum's friendliest poster!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> You are definitely this forum's friendliest poster!


Hey, what about me, I'm friendly too! 

Jack


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 12, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey, what about me, I'm friendly too!
> 
> Jack


I agree!
But Click can't be beat!


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2021)

LOL




Thank you, Del Paso.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey, what about me, I'm friendly too!
> 
> Jack


You are, definitely.

Great topic  maybe worth another thread:
Vote for CRs friendliest member  

I like you all, thank you


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

A little bit more on topic:
Presumably my last lizard pic of the year before they start to brumate.
I guess a male sand lizard (_lacerta agilis_) .


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> You are, definitely.
> 
> Great topic  maybe worth another thread:
> Vote for CRs friendliest member
> ...


When there is little excitement about cameras/lenses and when the birdies and critters are in short supply, threads do go in strange directions! It would be no contest, Click would take it and then Donald would claim it was rigged.

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 8, 2022)

First frog of the 2022 season. First it was too dry for them, now it is too cold for them. 
Conservationist said lately they were counting just 25% of them during their annual migration to the spawning grounds. 
This one was only willing to show me his back before it jumped away.


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 18, 2022)

Took my new RF 100-400 f/5.6-8 on its first vacation.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2022)

Very nice series, JustUs7.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> First frog of the 2022 season. First it was too dry for them, now it is too cold for them.
> Conservationist said lately they were counting just 25% of them during their annual migration to the spawning grounds.


It seems they've returned now. The numbers at the ponds are increasing.
Maybe this is the same one again but i also saw several others.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2022)

Very nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (May 8, 2022)

Never before a blindworm (_anguis fragilis_) posed so nicely for me


----------



## Maximilian (May 21, 2022)

A male sand lizard (_lacerta agilis_) as a "water-walker". 
It was climbing through the reeds, maybe looking for bugs, maybe scared up by me (hopefully not).
Poor guy got bitten by ticks  (see detail)


----------



## Maximilian (May 21, 2022)

Some male green frogs loosing their minds during their frogs' chorus. 
Seems the left one mistakes the right one for a female - until the right one patience snaps


----------



## Click (May 21, 2022)

Very nice series.


----------



## Nemorino (May 28, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Seems the left one mistakes the right one for a female - until the right one patience snaps


IMO they are just fighting:





R5 + [email protected] f/9, 1/3200, Iso 4000


----------



## Click (May 28, 2022)

LOL The first one is very funny. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Jun 8, 2022)

I realized I posted the previous lizard photos in the wrong thread. Now it's the right place


----------



## ISv (Jun 8, 2022)

Cog said:


> I realized I posted the previous lizard photos in the wrong thread. Now it's the right place


I think it's reasonable in both threads.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2022)

+1


Very nice shot, Cog. Perfect DOF for your subject.


----------



## Cog (Jun 9, 2022)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Very nice shot, Cog. Perfect DOF for your subject.


Thank you very much, Click!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2022)

Posting some amphibian pics and will post reptiles later on. 

Common toad(Duttaphrynus melanostictus) 



Microhyla nilphamariensis



Marbled Ramanella(Uperodon mormorata) 



Indian Balloon Frog(Uperodon globulosus)



Western Burrowing frog(Sphaerotheca paschima)



Tadpole of Amboli leaping frog(Indirana chiravasi)



Castle Rock Wrinkled frog(Nyctibatrachus petraeus)



Ghate's bush frog(Raorchestes ghatei)



Bombay Bush Frog(Raorchestes bombayensis)



Amboli Bush frog(Pseudophilatus amboli)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2022)

Ghate's bush frog(Raorchestes ghatei) combating males.



Amboli bush frog(Psuedophilatus amboli) egg:



Marbled balloon frog(Uperodon systoma):



Cricket frog(Minervarya sp.)



Malabar gliding frog(Rhacophorus malabaricus) in amplexus:


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2022)

Few lizards:
Amboli Day gecko(Cnemaspis amboliensis) 



Yellow Bellied Day gecko(Cnemaspis flaviventralis)



Ajija's day gecko(Cnemaspis ajijae)



Deccan Banded Gecko(Cyrtodactylus deccanensis)



White Banded ground gecko(Cyrtodactylus albofasciatus)



Satara Gecko(Hemidactylus sataraensis)



Murray's House gecko(Hemidactylus murrayi)



Bombay leaf toed Gecko(Hemidactylus prashadi)



West Indian Leopard Gecko(Eublepharis fuscus)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2022)

Garden Lizard(Calotes versicolor) 



Superb fan throated lizard(Sarada superba)



Indian Chameleon(Chamaeleo zeylanicus)



Himalayan Ground skink(Ablepharus himalayanus)


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2022)

Really nice series @Chaitanya. 
The close-ups of the green chameleon and the gecko are my favs


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> IMO they are just fighting:
> View attachment 203948
> 
> View attachment 203949
> ...


They are indeed combating, probably over territory to increase mating success.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2022)

Very nice series, Chaitanya.


----------



## Cog (Jul 19, 2022)

Egyptian spiny-tailed lizard


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2022)

Very nice picture, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jul 19, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 31, 2022)

Portraits of a blindworm (_anguis fragilis_).


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 9, 2022)

A ringed snake, about 40 cm long, didn't care at all about me while searching the bottom of the stream for food.
Light was tricky because everything was in shadow. To stay with ISO below 1600 and still get enough DOF I had to stay below 1/80.
You see it in the second pic.  But therefore the water is wonderfully smooth.
5D4, 100-400L II+1.4x, @560 mm, 1/30 - 1/80, f/8, ISO800-1600.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 9, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> A ringed snake, about 40 cm long, didn't care at all about me while searching the bottom of the stream for food.


Some more from that session, where I even managed to get it darting its tongue in and out. 
IS is cool  5D4, 100-400L II+1.4x, @560 mm, 1/80, f/8, ISO800-1600.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2022)

I really like the 3rd and 4th in this series.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 9, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the 3rd and 4th in this series.


Thanks, Click!
My favs are the "portrait" in the first series, because it was a heavy crop and still looking that crisp.
And in the second series I love the first, because when you pixel peep it is so sharp, you won't believe it to be 1/80 @560 mm, handheld.
And then the last one, where the tongue reaches into the water. I always think, "Can it smell into the water that way?"


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 10, 2022)

I processed the last set of my session with the ringed snake:


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 10, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Some more from that session, where I even managed to get it darting its tongue in and out.
> IS is cool  5D4, 100-400L II+1.4x, @560 mm, 1/80, f/8, ISO800-1600.
> 
> View attachment 205042
> ...


I'm dead afraid of snakes, even non-poisonous ones, but love these pictures. (I guess it's a "Ringelnatter").
Sorry Australia, but I'll never visit you.
PS: Yes, I know, it's stupid.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 10, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> (I guess it's a "Ringelnatter").


Korrekt 
Just try to tell yourself that snakes are more afraid of us than we are of them. (except some ophidiophobic. And you might be one of those  )


----------



## Cog (Aug 11, 2022)

A desert monitor hiding behind the grass


----------



## briangus (Aug 11, 2022)

Young Varanus Salvatori at the Ancient City, Bangkok. EOSR5 and RF70-200 f2.8


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2022)

Cog said:


> A desert monitor hiding behind the grass



Very nice shot.




Not an easy one with your sujet hiding behind the grass. The DOF is perfect. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Aug 11, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Not an easy one with your sujet hiding behind the grass. The DOF is perfect. Well done, Cog.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 12, 2022)

Prairie Rattlesnake in New Mexico.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2022)

I really like this shot. Well done, Mike.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 13, 2022)

Finally got around exporting snake photos.

Shieldtail snakes:

Phipson's Shieldtail(juvenile):



Khaire's Black shieldtail:





Elliot's shieldtail(for now and it might get new name in future):



Mahabaleshwar Shieldtail(juvenile):



Large scaled shieldtail:




Boas and Pythons:

Indian Rock Python:



Red Sand Boa:



Common Sand Boa:



Whitaker's Boa:


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 13, 2022)

Now for some venomous snakes from my part of world.

Elapids:

Spectacled Cobra:





Common Krait:



Banded Krait:




Vipers and Pit Vipers:

Hump nosed Pit viper:



Bamboo pit Viper(right most one shot with cell phone):



Malabar pit viper:



Saw Scaled Viper:



Russell's Viper:


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 13, 2022)

Common Bronzeback Treesnake:



Common Cat snake:



Beddome's Cat snake:



*Northern Western Ghats vine snake:



Green Keelback:



Checkered Keelback:



Striped Keelback:



Beddome's Keelback:



Russell's/Streaked/Variegated Kukri snake:

*


Indian Smooth snake:


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 13, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Now for some venomous snakes from my part of world.
> 
> Elapids:
> 
> ...


Gaaaaasp, some of the deadliest snakes, hope you've been using a 1200mm + 2X ext. lens...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 13, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Gaaaaasp, some of the deadliest snakes, hope you've been using a 1200mm + 2X ext. lens...


Some of early photos were with Sx10IS, 450D with 18-55mm lens and later ones with 100mm Macro. These days I use bite-resistant gloves when working with dangerous snakes or end up using 100-400mm mk 2 lens in order to stay safe from Russell's viper and its bite range(I feel stupid looking back at those old photos as I was well within bite range of most of the snakes when using 100mm L Macro).


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2022)

Beautiful series!



Well done, Sir!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 14, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> Prairie Rattlesnake in New Mexico.


Great pic, Mike!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 14, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Finally got around exporting snake photos.


About all your posts: 
Great summary, great pics. 
Somehow, I slightly prefer living in Germany. Even though that means, having just a few snakes to photograph...


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Finally got around exporting snake photos.
> 
> Shieldtail snakes:
> 
> ...


Fantastic series of shots. This must be the work of several years of tracking them down. I would love to visit India again.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 15, 2022)

I just found out it is World Lizard Day. I did not even know there was such a day! The photo is of a Lesser Earless Lizard, from New Mexico.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 15, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> About all your posts:
> Great summary, great pics.
> Somehow, I slightly prefer living in Germany. Even though that means, having just a few snakes to photograph...


Germany still has some interesting snakes(if I remember correctly they are protected like wolves) and some cool lizards. 


AlanF said:


> Fantastic series of shots. This must be the work of several years of tracking them down. I would love to visit India again.


For some it was luck while in case of Cat snakes, shieldtails, vine snakes right habitat and right time of years generally are more than enough to guarantee sightings. Let me know if you visit Western ghats during monsoons, I will provide you contacts of guides(I know people for mammals as well from snow leopards to tigers and everything in between) and good resorts at herp spots.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 15, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Germany still has some interesting snakes(if I remember correctly they are protected like wolves) and some cool lizards.


Fully correct. Most of our local species of reptiles and amphibians are threatened and protected. 
Where I live you can find snakes like the common European viper (vipera berus), the grass snake (_natrix natrix_) and the smooth snake (_coronella austriaca_).
There are some four more species (German hyperlink). And only the European viper and the asp viper (_vipera aspis_) are venomous snakes.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 18, 2022)

Some frog from April. I hope they're still there despite the drought.


----------



## shire_guy (Aug 20, 2022)

A couple of Saltwater Crocodiles basking in the sun in Far North Queensland


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 26, 2022)

I've been trying to get a picture of the toads crossing my garden and I finally have an in-focus image!


----------



## Cog (Sep 3, 2022)

DSC03462 by Cog2012, on Flickr




DSC03300 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2022)

Great shots, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Sep 4, 2022)

Thank you, Click!


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 5, 2022)

This morning the result of the camera trap showed this:


The toads decided to sit down between the sensors for a few hours, among the 2000+ shots there was this one:


----------



## AlanF (Sep 5, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> This morning the result of the camera trap showed this:
> View attachment 205454
> 
> The toads decided to sit down between the sensors for a few hours, among the 2000+ shots there was this one:
> ...


That's what he thinks of you!


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Common Bronzeback Treesnake:
> View attachment 205141
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice to great photos! I just wonder where you were all this time and not posting here?! For some of the shots/species I wouldn't have the courage to get there with just 100mm lens - pretty dangerous!


mikekeck said:


> Prairie Rattlesnake in New Mexico.
> View attachment 205104


I love this shot!


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2022)

OK: I haven't been at this topic for a wile and I have to acknowledge I missed a lot of great shots (and most importantly a lot of interesting species!!!)!
There are a lot of great shots here but non is covering both Amphibians and Reptiles. Here I have both classes covered in the same shots 
!


----------



## AndyFranklin (Sep 17, 2022)

The intent was to take a picture of this flower amongst the green. When I got home and put it on the big screen this gecko suddenly appeared. It is either a testament to his camouflage or a statement about my lack of observation. 

R5 24-240 @ 130mm f6.3 1/1600 ISO 800


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2022)

Very nice shot, Andy.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 17, 2022)

AndyFranklin said:


> The intent was to take a picture of this flower amongst the green. When I got home and put it on the big screen this gecko suddenly appeared. It is either a testament to his camouflage or a statement about my lack of observation.


Nice catch and funny story, Andy


----------



## ISv (Sep 18, 2022)

AndyFranklin said:


> The intent was to take a picture of this flower amongst the green. When I got home and put it on the big screen this gecko suddenly appeared. It is either a testament to his camouflage or a statement about my lack of observation.
> 
> R5 24-240 @ 130mm f6.3 1/1600 ISO 800
> 
> View attachment 205626


"It is either a testament to his camouflage or a statement about my lack of observation." - most probably both. Anyway nice shot!


----------



## ISv (Sep 18, 2022)

Again copy and paste from the birds (with some addition...): "And my regular walk at the beach park (with the regular birds too - but I try to get better poses. Relatively good exercise for both - my body and my skills in photography... but on somewhat lazy site )." 
And photos of young/relatively small Green Turtle - I like the spark in the eye on the second photo. These are two consecutive photos at speed 1/2500 (if I remember right) when the turtle started diving and I can't decide which is better...


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 6, 2022)

As soon as the sun comes out, they're still there...


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 16, 2022)

During a visit in Bremen, Northern Germany, I saw this lizard at an insect hotel. I suppose it was lurking for lunch.
I can't remember seeing a lizard in Bremen at all, yet in very late October (30th).
Climate change makes it possible...


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2022)

The  is for your picture, not the climate change. A week ago, I was riding my mountain bike in t shirt and shorts, today we received 15 cm of snow.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 16, 2022)

Click said:


> The  is for your picture, not the climate change. A week ago, I was riding my mountain bike in t shirt and shorts, today we received 15 cm of snow.


Fully understood. 
And of course in Canada weather changes sometimes much faster than in Central Europe, thanks to our Alps blocking North-South streams.


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 3, 2022)

I posted some bird photos from my trip to the Galapagos in the two bird threads but I found this thread which is appropriate to many of the Galapagos inhabitants including these handsome boys or beautiful girls. More can be found at my website at https://www.photowilderness.com/p636321408


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2022)

Lloyd said:


> I posted some bird photos from my trip to the Galapagos in the two bird threads but I found this thread which is appropriate to many of the Galapagos inhabitants including these handsome boys or beautiful girls. More can be found at my website at https://www.photowilderness.com/p636321408



Very nice series, Lloyd. I really like your pictures.


----------

